# Is there a perfect boat?



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I am starting to look in to getting a new boat. I want a boat that I can flounder off reasonably well. But I also would like the boat to be able to hit some near shore wrecks when the seas are good. Has anyone had a boat that was good for both? I know a vhull would be the best ride. Is there a good vhull to flounder off? Or would I be better off with a skiff? I really don't want to go over a 18' boat.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have an 18 ft sea pro and its not a perfect boat at all but I can still get in pretty shallow water and go a decent ways offshore.its a shalllow v hull and it handles chop pretty well. Just look around and find the boat you like that fits your needs.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Hate to rain on your parade but there is no perfect boat for the types of fishing you want to do. I do both types of fishing extensively and we employ different boats for each. If your not planning on doing a lot of gigging I would suggest a bay boat in the 22'-24' range. An 18' boat will work but when you go offshore and it gets a little sporty you will appreciate that extra boat. We did a little gigging off my fishing partners 20' bay boat before he upgraded and while we were successful it was a pain in the ass. It lacks the tight quarters maneuverability of a flat bottom skiff.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

gogetter said:


> I am starting to look in to getting a new boat. I want a boat that I can flounder off reasonably well. But I also would like the boat to be able to hit some near shore wrecks when the seas are good. Has anyone had a boat that was good for both? I know a vhull would be the best ride. Is there a good vhull to flounder off? Or would I be better off with a skiff? I really don't want to go over a 18' boat.


You could go to the edge in a bass tracker bass boat on the right day.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

No perfect boat. You can't flounder, inshore fish, near-shore fish, Marlin fish, poker run, grill out, throw parties, scuba dive, etc. off one boat. I had a co-worker who spec'ed out a lake boat by polling his family's desires. He ended up with a pontoon boat that they wanted to use for partying and water skiing and he wanted to fish. It was so inefficient that he said he had to refuel after one trip across the lake. He put it up for sale and an Alabama State Trooper bought it. He says that he gets a ticket every time he goes to Birmingham now.

If you are just very nearshore, you might be able to get away with a Carolina skiff type boat that you could easily flounder out of but you would have to be careful when you go into the gulf. We saw three guys in a Carolina Skiff come out of Orange Beach pass, last year during Cobia season and I thought we would be pulling them out of the drink at any minute. They went into a wave with all the weight in the back and a 30 knot wind on the bow, the boat almost flipped straight over backward. 

Your best bet would be to get a V-hull and buy a john boat to use for flounder. You could tow it and use a trolling motor while you flounder. I think that is your best solution. Main thing is to be safe and have fun. You are not going to be having fun when you are in the water and all your stuff, including your boat is under it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with slim, get you a v-hull (DEEP) I have a bay boat and just not what you need for offshore, I can but it is rough, and then get a cheap john boat and rig for flounder, that is what I will eventually do.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the jon boat / deep v idea. I have an 18ft Sea Chaser bay boat. It floats pretty shallow and is a great inshore boat. But it can't handle a 2 ft chop even.

Have a 19 ft carolina skiff that floats on a pee stain. Beats you up in a 1 ft chop but it's a floundering machine. (stays at the river in Central Alabama now though ... catfish.)

I think the best option may be get a good 21 ft or so Grady or similar, then get a 10 ft pond prowler from bass pro for flounder. Tow to your site then prowl for flounder.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say you'll need a slightly bigger boat like a Pathfinder. Made by the same people that make Maverick and Hewes.

http://www.pathfinderboats.com/

Jim


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- no "perfect" boat for multiple targets. But if you want something in between that deep V and flats boat without buying 2 boats- a bay boat is probably your best bet. I personally wouldn't get too far out in anything under a 20', but you can still find and get to some close reefs and wrecks with a good 18'. Best thing to do is start with is probably where you are at (search other forums and threads)- 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/bay-offshore-boat-227329/?highlight=perfect+boat
and I do a lot of online research (it's a big investment- do it right). There are some video reviews too,
http://youtu.be/VIC94cCM1Bk
Then I'd then go to some dealers and look around (new and used boats)- see if you see anything you think you might like and talk to the salesmen some (taken with a grain of salt). Then see if you can find one either in the private or dealer sector you can afford. Everyone has their personal favorites (i.e. I like Ranger, Blue Wave, and some of the Mako bay boats)- you can find your favorite boat based on what style and features you are looking for. If you ever want to look at a Blue Wave set up, let me know- maybe we can hook up on a trip (I'm not a dealer).
Hope these replies are helpful, good luck and I hope you can find one to have lots of fun with.
Mike


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I guess you can go offshore in a bay boat*

Also search the forum for "brass balls" you will see a Red Trakker 19 miles offshore in snotty 3 ft seas. And, with a limit of grouper on board!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> You could go to the edge in a bass tracker bass boat on the right day.


 If you're an frick'n moron! I personally knew several morons that thought the same thing. Now dead.:no:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Perfect Boat = one that gets you there and back without sea tow!!!!!!!!

The rest is up to you!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Panga like the Somali pirates use ;-)*



jaster said:


> Perfect Boat = one that gets you there and back without sea tow!!!!!!!!
> 
> The rest is up to you!


You see Pangas over most of the Third World. I've seen them 50+ miles out in the Pacific out of Mexico so loaded with lobster traps that one Mexican was in the bow telling the Skipper tillering a 50HP Yama where to go. 
I got a distress call, HAM Radio, from a LA Fireman friend when I was enroute from Puerta La Cruz, Venezuela, ( 1994) to the island of Trinidad. He was towing (with a sailboat) an out of gas Panga toward Puerto Rico with one old Trinidad fisherman on board. Down in that part of the Caribbean the wind blows the same 360 out of 365 days each year. This old fellar was counting on the wind blowing him home, but this was one of those five days. I took over the tow, (with a sailboat) about dead center of the Caribbean and towed him to Trinidad. He had been out there over a week, but was a tough old Fisherman, you know how tough Fisherman are? **He ate fresh fish for food and water, plus caught rain. When I towed him into Port of Spain, Trinidad and reported to the Trini' Coast Guard, he was the Father of the GC Commander for that region. Needless to say, we were treated nicely the nine months we stayed in Trinidad.

I always wanted a Panga, but they are $$$ in the USA. A few years ago, after I settled in Bayou Chico and joined the PFF, I saw one for sale with damage, no engine, no trailer, but the price was right and I have been doing fiberglass repair since about 1963. WE repaired the 3' X 3' holes in the hull, put a jack plate on the transom, my wife built a console from teak, cedar and mahogany, Richard Parker Welding built me a T - Top and I rebuilt an old 90 John-rude I had. I was ready to fish offshore and flounder - - -. I changed down to a 70 John-rude, but blew it up last summer when we were trying to save a sunken sailboat by Johnson's beach.
Thanks SEA_TOW. Now to put the 90 back on or rebuild the 70???
Jack plate & bottom shape, but Mr. Arthur got to me, (Arthritis) TKR and I can't walk much less gig flounder. 

I think my 22 foot Panga may, notice I said "MAY" do it all.

I have been a few miles off shore, no problems! Can't do that for a while as the Ortho-Doc says it will take a while for my knee to heal.

Now later on, when I can walk and some experienced Flounder Gigger wants to try our Panga, after he has told me how to rig it, lights, seats, etc.
Send me a PM.

I have saved pictures of the resurrection of my Panga named, "ODAAT" which means, One Day At A Time. No I am not an alcoholic YET, but I have always been able to make a big plan and accomplish it. Another long Tom Story.

Call, PM or come by my shed on Bayou Chico.

Old Flat Head, (Type of old boat engines I restore or used too):001_huh: Tom

**I suppose you may have read about the "fisherman" who claims to have survived a year at sea...?


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I have the perfect boat for flounder and grass flat fishing also make a good scallop boat and cast net boat its on here already here is a pic


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That outta light er up??


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

k-dog said:


> I have the perfect boat for flounder and grass flat fishing also make a good scallop boat and cast net boat its on here already here is a pic


 Now that's a gitter done rig ....nice!!:notworthy:


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

specktackler57 said:


> pm sent


I didn't get any PM in my box


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Thanks pompano67 and its supper bright and you can fish all night on 30 bucks and not get your feet wet also its 20 foot you can fish five guys fine


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ive got a carolina skiff J16 its absolutely perfect! Not to small but also not hard to pole the boat around and it has a nice platform on the front to gig off of


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

18.5 maverick master angler. fish 20 miles out, come back put lights and gen in the boat and flounder in 8" of water. awesome boat.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Hunter/fisherman101 said:


> Ive got a carolina skiff J16 its absolutely perfect! Not to small but also not hard to pole the boat around and it has a nice platform on the front to gig off of


I have one as well and agree.


----------

